# Mbuna w/ Pundamillia?



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just thinking of getting a group of some type of pundamillia and putting them in with a group of p. saulosi and cyno white tops in my 90 gallon. Anybody have experience mixing mbuna w/ victorians? I really like the red in the males of the crimson tide and nyerei island species. Whats a good M/f ratio for them?


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

and oh yeah...... It just seems these species I want to keep have different dietary requirements than mbuna...... Would NLS solve that problem for both groups?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What is the size of the aquarium you are attempting this for?


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

It is a 90 gallon with groups of p. saulosi (6), cyno white top (8), along with a s. Eupterus


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That should suffice. Keep in mind that in most cases P. nyererei is a fish that is as aggressive as most robust mbuna, such as the zebra types.


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok thanks. I have plenty of rockwork stacked to at least 3/4 of the height of the tank (125 lbs of tufa). Is it hard to get multiple males of this species to color up given the right # of females? Would a 3m/7-9f work?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In my experiences, you'll have one male coloured up in a four foot tank. If you have the misfortune to have two coloured up, the rest of your fish will be hiding.


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

Gotcha.


----------

